# turkey hunting equipment



## biggamehunter69

i have never been turkey hunting before but i was tinking about getting in to it. what kind of equipment do i need to get.


----------



## bowhuntr4ever

first for a beginner get a box call, then get some camo to clover the whole body, hen decoy(s), turkey vest that is all i can think of but other will come up with more


----------



## Chuck Smith

Well I have......

Box call
3 slate calls
4 mouth calls
Vest
2 decoys
GUN and SHELLS

But I agree if you are beginning get a box call or a push button type of call....then practice. Then if you like it go out and buy a good slate call and practice...then buy a couple of mouth calls.....because you can never have too many calls....In my experience I have called at a bird with one type of call and got min. response....then I switched calls and the gobbler came a running in to be stopped dead at 20 yards....he met the business end of my 
3 1/2 #5 shot. If you have any questions feel free to contact me..
CHuck


----------



## Remington 7400

I'm with Chuck, you can never have too many calls.

I reccomend Knight&Hale and Primos, and Lynch makes an outstanding box call.


----------



## goosebusters2

Make sure you're camo-ed really well and get a box and/or a slate call they are real easy for beginers, most improtantly a good gun, with a good choke, and good shells


----------



## mossy512

I have..........

1 box 
7 mouth
7 slate vaiety
1 push button
2 sets of decoys
vest
good gun & choke
good shells
good camo head to toe

As for beginners start with slates, box, single or double reed mouth, push button, hen decoys keep it simple and easy to use to start with. Use these until you have mastered them then you can think about 3 and 4 reed mouth. Also buy books and videos for instruction or find someone who has experience to go with if you can. What can I say I'm a gearhead, I also intend to buy some new stuff this year. :huh: :lol: :wink:

P.S. PRACTICE, PRACTICE,PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmxfire37

a good butt pad for sitting on the ground ( if thats the way you do it )


----------



## arrows

a shot gun and some good camo
is all you need


----------



## tb

One of the first things to do is join the National Wild Turkey Federation.


----------



## Plainsman

I have an old box call in perfect condition that would run you more than $50 today and I never use it. I purchased what I thought was the best slate (Woods Witch) and never use it. I now use a diaphragm only. Once you master a diaphragm you can call turkey, elk, and coyote with it. They have different diaphragms for elk, but I have found that once you get a good diaphragm you can do everything with it. It sure is nice to have your shotgun or bow in your hands instead of a call.


----------



## live_4_quack

I don't know about you Northerners. I have been living in Missouri and hunting turkeys all my life. The deadliest turkey hunters I know are usually the ones who walk around the woods with the fewest trinkets. They have all of that stuff listed in the posts above, they just don't trot it out in the woods anymore. If you want to get into turkey hunting, go buy yourself one or two calls that are easy for you to use (usually a push button or or slate) and spend the rest of your time watching and listening to turkeys instead of shopping for gear. Learn where the turkeys like to be on your hunting area and you can call them in with a rusty piece of roofing tin. Learn what they will and won't do. bottom line, just like any other pursuit in the outdoors, go do your homework on the animal and the rest will come. Good luck to ya!


----------



## bmxfire37

yes definately minimise your load, when i walk out in the woods all i take is my gun, 3 in gun, 5 on side shells, ka bar knife, call, and a small flashlight ( for getting to my spot ) my butt pad is built in to my pants since i sit on the ground. i also carry a orange bag to put my kill in, i carry mine out no ATV here


----------



## Chuck Smith

Live 2 quack.....

You are correct....scouting is the main thing.

In MN we only give out about the same number of permits as turkeys you kill in MO.

So we need more tricks in our bag to get those toms in. :wink:


----------

